# Sex



## Jim Albright

This may fall into the category of dumb questions, but I listen to what the longtime hobbyist and websites have to say about the different type of cichlids. Many of them say that you should have 1 male to 3-4 female of a certain breed...for the most part. So when I order online or go to my lfs, how do you know what you are getting----most of the time at the lfs they are juvenile...and when you order online they may be older but you dont have a choice of what sex you can buy! So how do you African Cichlid hobbyists' do it?? I havent caught on yet--any suggestions??


----------



## zwanged

Good question.

Totally depends on the cichlids. Convicts for example are pretty easy to sex but firemouths are a bit trickier. And in some cases it's impossible to tell unless you watch their breeding behavior...

If you are lucky, perhaps someone at your LFS can help you sex the fish that you buy. That would be your best bet.

I *still* am not sure about my firemouths (3" and 4"). I think they're both male but not 100% sure yet 

-Zeke






Jim Albright said:


> This may fall into the category of dumb questions, but I listen to what the longtime hobbyist and websites have to say about the different type of cichlids. Many of them say that you should have 1 male to 3-4 female of a certain breed...for the most part. So when I order online or go to my lfs, how do you know what you are getting----most of the time at the lfs they are juvenile...and when you order online they may be older but you dont have a choice of what sex you can buy! So how do you African Cichlid hobbyists' do it?? I havent caught on yet--any suggestions??


----------



## Manafel

Like Zeke said, it depends on the type of fish. Some fish are mature enough to sex when in the LFS. Some are not and some species are totally monomorphic. If you don't know how to sex a particular fish, look it up, its not hard to find. But in the cases of a fish being monomorphic, or too young to sex. Most people buy 6-7 and weed out the males until they feel that they have a good m/f ratio.


----------



## dalfed

Determing Your Cichlids' Gender this may help. A good online seller will sex cichlids for you, sometimes they charge an extra couple of bucks but well worth it.


----------



## Jim Albright

That's sort of what I did--I bought 4-5 of the same cichlid and am seeing what I got. And I have been looking online a lot about the different colors and what they look like as juveniles/females/males/adults...I just have read that if you have too many males the tank could turn into a disaster. And when you say weed out, do u mean take them back to lfs or trade there?? I do have a quarantine/breeding tank I am starting up but thats only 20 gallons...


----------



## Jim Albright

Thx Dalfed---I have read that as well...Do you have a specific on-line seller that does this? Maybe I will just start throwing pics up here and get some help from you guys!!


----------



## Manafel

Most of the time if you have too many males and not enough females, the females can be harassed to death and the males will fight. When I say weed out, I mean to sex them when the time is right, and to turn the ones you don't want/need into the LFS or sell them.


----------



## dalfed

Unfortunately I'm in Canada and our free trade (cough cough) doesn't allow transfer of live fish or plants. But i can get them from China lol


----------



## ArtyG

Jim Albright said:


> This may fall into the category of dumb questions, but I listen to what the longtime hobbyist and websites have to say about the different type of cichlids. Many of them say that you should have 1 male to 3-4 female of a certain breed...for the most part. So when I order online or go to my lfs, how do you know what you are getting----most of the time at the lfs they are juvenile...and when you order online they may be older but you dont have a choice of what sex you can buy! So how do you African Cichlid hobbyists' do it?? I havent caught on yet--any suggestions??


With some Cichlids you just can't tell. That is we Angelfish breeders buy at least 6 juveniles, raise them up with lots of good food and let them figure it out themselves. Soon two of them will pair off and surprise you with eggs. Then you move the pair to their own tank for the next time and raise those. Either way you will find yourself specializing in hatching baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Jim Albright

Sounds great..Thanks for the input...I will keep what I have in my tank without adding any for a bit ---do some research and see if I can tell what I have and then go from there----but it looks like my tank has a majority of males, but they have all grown up together....Here are a few pics..if anyone wants to throw in what gender or type go ahead....I know most of the types except a few, because of their turning of colors...







In the first pic it looks like a female auratus ( i think I have 3 others) and I believe those are two male E.B Johanni's or maingano....I believe I have four of males---I know it could be disasterous....Any input is great!

In the third pic I am wondering if that is a male BB Ornatus and is that a young female Kennyi in the back left..?


----------



## Manafel

I'm not a pro at sexing malwai cichlids, so I couldn't tell you for sure. But if you have a tank full of just males, it should be fine as well. I have heard of some people with a tank full of male peacocks and they seem to do fine. it's mostly when the females enter the equation is when there might be a problem


----------



## dalfed

Looks like you have bumblebee cichlids in there that are not on your list or am I mistaken, the brown and yellow striped ones?


----------



## ArtyG

The March 2013 issue of Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH) magazine has an article on "Gender in Cichlids" with a photo of an African cichlid on the cover. I have not read the article yet but I suspect it would answer a lot of your questions. They sell single copies of TFH at Petsmart and other LFS.


----------



## Jim Albright

you are correct dalfed---I need to update my list....bought 4 dubiosi African cichlids today as well


----------



## coralbandit

Careful mixing Tangynikian with Malawis.As far as the Tangs go(what I kept years ago) the duboisi were the toughest out of all I had,but they may not be as tough as your crew.


----------



## Jim Albright

I have the Duboisi in my sump right now---want them to get bigger before I put them in main tank......These will be my first mixing of the lakes!!


----------



## coralbandit

Their a good looking fish when small but lose their spots when adult.I had morrali also(red mid section) but the dubosi whipped them.If you look at the mouth of the dubosi you'll see the "typical" algae scraping mouth of many of the africans.Good luck.
I mixed a yellow lab and alanocaura in with my tangs and took no crap from any of them.


----------



## Jim Albright

I tried to mix 3 rainbows with the cichlids....but they didn't get along too well...I usually don't like to mix...


----------



## dalfed

The demasoni and crabro are my two favorite groups in my tank very active only had these africans for about 5 months but non stop action in that tank.


----------



## Jim Albright

I agree---I do like the crabro...I actually like pretty much all my cichlids in the tank right now---I will have to update my list....I like the E. B. Johanni/Maingano as well....I am really interested in the Peacock---I would like to stock up on them as well...Just doing a bit of research on them!


----------



## Manafel

Just be sure to know that tropheus need a strictly vegetarian diet... If you feed them too much protein, they will become susceptible to bloat and can die. I would suggest spirulina flakes and spirulina shrimp for their food. Thats the main reason as to why I won't be putting any tropheus in with my frontosa. their diet requirements are totally opposite.


----------



## Jim Albright

I see---But i dont believe I have any Frontosa in my tank if I am not mistaken.. Thanks


----------



## Manafel

I was saying as an example. You need to be sure that your fish all have about the same nutrition requirements as far as herbivore, Omnivore, carnivore etc. Unless you plan to stick to just a staple of low protein pellets. Just be careful to know exactly what you are feeding as malwai cichlids tend to be primarily omnivorous, and tropheus are strictly herbivores.


----------



## Jim Albright

Thanks...i will do so..right now I have the Malawis on New Life Spectrum pellets, algae/vegetable, Omega flake, and now and then I give them some frozen vegetable cubes and Mysis shrimp


----------

